# WTB: anyone have a spare gear plate?



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

My agway/MTD 18HP GT needs a replacement gear plate. This one is plastic and all the grooves broke off. Its a 7 speed on the left rear fender. Thanks!


----------

